
Basecamp Built a $100B Business by Doing Less on Purpose - rblion
https://medium.com/the-mission/how-basecamp-built-a-100-billion-business-by-doing-less-on-purpose-5f978ce6478c
======
gringoDan
Basecamp is not a $100B business. It accepted $1 in exchange for 0.000000001%
of the company in order 1) show how you can hack valuations and 2) demonstrate
that valuation is the wrong metric to focus on.

[https://signalvnoise.com/posts/1941-press-
release-37signals-...](https://signalvnoise.com/posts/1941-press-
release-37signals-valuation-tops-100-billion-after-bold-vc-investment)

